# Specialized crankset removal



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I have a 2010 Tarmac Pro with Spec 53/39 crankset. I'm going to switch to compact gearing. To remove the crankset it looks like you first remove the 4mm bolt covering a hole on the drive side crank arm. Next you insert a 6mm allen wrench and remove that bolt. Then it looks like the crank arms just pull out of the frame. Is this the way it works or am I missing something? Thanks.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I've never done it, but this should shed some light on the process:
http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/010 CEN S-Works_RD_Carbon_Crank_r1.pdf


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, thats how you do it. It will take quite a bit of torque to get the 6mm bolt loose.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

I have tried this. Couldn't pull the crank and arm out. Got them to budge, opening a small gap and allowing the spline to uncouple. 

I guess I need to use a bit more force.

Incidentally, the reason I was disassembling was due to a rather loud creak coming from the BB area.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*I made the switch*

I swapped my Spec 53/39 cranks for Sram Force BB30 50/34. I've done a lot of crank installations but I was nervous about this swap as I've never done a Spec set with this design. Turned out to be easy. A rubber mallet came in handy but otherwise just needed some allen keys. Really happy with the Sram. Drivetrain seems quieter and smoother running.


----------

